# altima wheels



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

ok i need some help here a guy has a set of 06 maxima wheels chrome 18s he said they will fit altima i asked the dealer if they would fit they said no? any thoughts


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

mr said:


> ok i need some help here a guy has a set of 06 maxima wheels chrome 18s he said they will fit altima i asked the dealer if they would fit they said no? any thoughts


the dealer will say no cause they think ur gonna go in their lot and steal them .. haha!! lol ... of course they will fit.. i have 05' non chrome maxima wheels on my car for the winter.. this week they will be replaced by the 06 Altima se-r wheels... oh and by the way .. those are the best fucking stock tires and wheels ever... i hope ur car is dropped though cause if not they are gonna look very gay.. oh and sorry.. but you couldn't give me chrome.. altimas shouldn't have any chrome.. chrome is for cars that are over 30k


----------



## gnice (May 30, 2006)

Hey, I'm new here. I'd just put a set of 06 Maxima Wheels on my 02 Altima Se & They look Nice.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

gnice said:


> Hey, I'm new here. I'd just put a set of 06 Maxima Wheels on my 02 Altima Se & They look Nice.


they look alright.. i have a set of them for the winter just because they are some tough wheels.. in the summer i rock altima se-r wheels..


----------

